# hooked up home-made antenna and found 70 channels..



## hakaveli (Jan 24, 2007)

but only 10 show up on my TV GUIDE.. im not expecting 70 new channels of course just wondering why D* found 70 channels when searching? also, should i make another antenna to face another direction? i got about 80% signal strength with it inside my house.. cant wait to test it outside!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Did you plug in your antenna to the OTA port and then have your HR20 setup your OTA channels based upon your primary and 2ndary zip codes? Looks like the 70 channels (wow) is what your HR20 thinks you may be able to get based upon your zip codes, but the 10 channels you actually get are what you can receive based upon your antenna, coax, etc.


----------



## hakaveli (Jan 24, 2007)

well i have an H20 not an HR20 if that makes a difference. and upon setup i only entered a primary zip code am i suppose to enter a secondary one also? i dont know what a secondary zip code is or what is the secondary zip code for me? primary zip code is set to 92126 which is where im located


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If you can get some of the LA stations you could enter an LA zip code to get your IRD to post them. Don't know if the H20 works OTA and OTA guide the same as the HR20.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Sometimes my HDTVs find station signals, but not at a strong enough level to make them worth watching. Bigger antenna and more come in strong enough to watch.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

I get 52 channels OTA here in Long Beach and sometimes get San Diego


----------

